# new to the board



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I've been lurking here a while and have met a few of you at the Hawgfest. Figured I'd register and introduce myself. I'm Mike or "boatnut". I'm an avid walleye fisherman and have been a regular , charter member on Walleye Central for sometime. Also WBSA member. I live near Delaware, Ohio but also have a place on Marblehead. See ya on the water!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

welcome aboard nutboat....er...boatnut..haha..


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome "Boaty"!!  WB


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard. By the way, I believe "Boatnut" is an oxymoron!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

glad to have u here. this site is awsome


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah Welcome to OGF Mike, I think more and more guys are getting in on the more friendly, not so opinionated sites. you know what I am talking about.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

So you finally decided to come over to the dark side...!  Welcome to the site Mike...looking forward to some Erie reports.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard...cool site with some interesting threads and great info shared!


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey guys, if your real nice to Mike he's got a wealth of info on Cumberland and other KY lakes that he might share, plus he's a pretty good Erie stick as well and a WBSA member. He'll be a good addition to OGF rolls.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard Mike. Glad you made it.


----------

